# Photo in a book



## springhouse19 (23 Mar 2016)

I am looking for a posed formal photo of a complete Canadian (or British) battle/task group found in a book I saw over 20 years ago.  The book itself may have been about the Canadian (British)Army in general, or about the unit itself or about forces in Germany.  The photo, taken from in front of the unit and about 30 feet above, shows the CO in his command vehicle (tank or AFV) with the rest of vehicles and troops fanned out behind.  The troops are either standing in their hatches or alongside their vehicles.  Vehicles included tanks, APCs, AT, recon, artillery?, ambulance, engineers with dozer, trucks and other support vehicles.  There was even a helicopter in the background.  The unit seemed to be smaller than a battle group, perhaps a squadron/troop task group/force.

Does anyone remember the photo and/or the book?  What unit was it and when was it taken?  How can I obtain the photo and/or the book?

I am also looking for a TO&E for a battle/task group from the 1980s or early 90s.  It could be from the same era as Macksey's _First Clash_ but in much more detail than organization chart of the 4 Canadian Mechanized Battle Group.  Thank you for any help you can give me

Glenn Fisher
Cornwall PA USA


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2016)

I am not sure if this is the book you were thinking of or not, but it may be helpful in other ways:

War Without Battles: Canada's NATO Brigade in Germany

That is an Amazon link to the history of Canadian Forces in Europe by Sean M Maloney published in 1997.

WOW! is all I can say about the OUTRAGEOUS price that Amazon is asking for that book:

      15 Used from CDN$ 99.77
        5 New from CDN$ 251.81


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Mar 2016)

Jeez- at those prices, I may have to offer my copy for sale!


----------



## springhouse19 (23 Mar 2016)

Dr. Maloney said that he had never seen such a photo.  Thanks any way.
Glenn


----------



## Danjanou (23 Mar 2016)

Re TOEs try Armoured Acorn 


http://www.armouredacorn.com/


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Mar 2016)

springhouse19 said:
			
		

> I am looking for a posed formal photo of a complete Canadian (or British) battle/task group  . . .



Something like this.







http://coldwargamer.blogspot.ca/2012/01/battle-group-in-1980-part-2-task.html


----------



## RedcapCrusader (23 Mar 2016)

That's a BATUS photo


----------



## springhouse19 (23 Mar 2016)

The photo I am looking for was taken much closer up and of a smaller unit.  Thanks!
Glenn


----------

